# Middle Tennessee 8 Acre Land and Building



## suthin12 (Dec 12, 2008)

Located Red Boiling Springs Tn 37150. Metal building with bath, roll up doors and entrance door. Professionally wired with 200 amp service. Septic system, city water, natural gas, private drive. Foundation down for house approx 2000 sp ft basement. Rolling Land in good grass being used for hay. Small pond, mostly open with some timber on boundary. Great place for homestead, lots of potential for varied uses, not restricted. Price $74900


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Real Estate section maybe?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Does that include the jeep?


----------



## suthin12 (Dec 12, 2008)

no, gave it to my grandson.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

suthin12 said:


> View attachment 60911
> View attachment 60912
> View attachment 60913
> View attachment 60914
> Located Red Boiling Springs Tn 37150. Metal building with bath, roll up doors and entrance door. Professionally wired with 200 amp service. Septic system, city water, natural gas, private drive. Foundation down for house approx 2000 sp ft basement. Rolling Land in good grass being used for hay. Small pond, mostly open with some timber on boundary. Great place for homestead, lots of potential for varied uses, not restricted. Price $74900


Pictures of the foundation maybe?
And could your foundation be converted into earth contact home?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm still stuck on the Cherokee in the first picture..... those are good rigs


----------



## STK56GUNGUY (Oct 21, 2012)

In TN now, (living with Bro) and gotta find our own. If this is still available would you private message me as to details, I'd like to visit this property within the next week or so.


----------

